# controller questions



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

hi

i need some controller advice. i run JLTO, tjets, and magnet cars. i have lots of parma controllers, 95 ohm, 60 ohm, 45 ohm, and 15 ohm. i also want to get into artin 1/43 too, i think they like 7 ohm? (oh and i have some 1/24 wing cars i dont use much and they have their own 2 ohm controllers). most of my friends enjoy coming over and racing occasionally, but not to the extent that they have their own tracks/cars/controllers. i have no problem setting 4 more or less equal cars so we can race together, but i do have trouble coming up with 4 equal controllers. i dont want to end up with 4-95 ohm controllers, 4-60 ohm controllers etc etc. ive seen schematics for modifying controllers by adding resistors, but for my safety (and the neighbors) i should stay away from soldering irons and electricity (except for turning on a power switch). i have swtiched out resistors in my controllers, but have never been happy with the wiper action when i am done. sorry for the long read. so i have 2 questions. 

1] does anyone have a link to a site that describes tuning a parma controller to improve the trigger/wiper action?

2] has anyone ever used one of the professor motor or other expensive controllers for everything from JLTO to sucker cars, 1/32 and artin 1/43? is there an electronic controller that will work for all that? and if there is, will i need to spend an enternity adjusting the controller everytime i switch cars? the professor motor controller looks good, but i dont think i would have the patience turning all those tiny knobs every time i switch cars......

thanks
mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

1) Goto to the Professor Motor site and look at the article "How to Make a Fleming Hinge for the controller wiper arm"

2) Good question ... I'm in the same boat and very anxious to see some replies to that question. The Professor Motor controllers are supposed to allow that kind of variability but until I hear someone describe their own hands-on experiences with one I'm skeptical. I tried the early releases of the Parma EC and was not impressed. Maybe they've fixed the issues.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Parma EC's*

I use Parma Econo controllers and the work very well. I have a 60 ohm I use for any magnet cars, Afx mag/JLXT, and tjets...and a 125 ohm for JLTO's. One thing I did do to the resistors was I put some epoxy on top and bottom (don't put any on the side that the wiper will contact) to help keep the wire windings in place. It will reinforce them which will help it last much longer.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*afxtoo*

hey afxtoo...can you share your experience with the parma EC? i saw an advertisement that suggested it replaced the 15/25/30/60 resistors into a single controller that "automatically" selected the right resistence. i dont quite understand how that would work


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I tried the Parma EC Plus with stock, superstock, and modified magnet cars. My primary complaint was that the sensitivity adjustments didn't seem to have any effect at all. I would run with the EC for a while, try the different settings, then compare it to a plain old 25 ohm Parma Plus. I swapped back and forth a number of times but I just couldn't notice any difference between the performance or behavior. So perhaps the Parma may be suitable as a straight replacement for a number of resistor controllers, but as an electronic controller it didn't have much to offer compared to a higher end electronic controllers. I've heard about issues with the Parma EC causing heat buildup in HO motors, which seems plausible based on its design. I also heard that some of the components in the controller were overstressed when run at the higher voltages used in HO compared to 1/32 or 1/24.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just ordered a 15 and 25 ohm to try with my 1/43rds. I should get them this weekend. I will let you know how they work next week.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Is there anyone that would work well with Tjets&TOnes/M&XTracs and stock TYCO & LL magnet cars? rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Try 75 ohms. It's what Tyco controllers are.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got my controllers and for Artin cars at 8 volts I find the 15 ohm controller to be perfect. Now I have to see which one works best for Carrera Go 1/43rds.

Does anyone know where I can get white insulated alligator clips. I went to Radio Shack and they only have Red and Black.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I got my controllers and for Artin cars at 8 volts I find the 15 ohm controller to be perfect. Now I have to see which one works best for Carrera Go 1/43rds.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get white insulated alligator clips. I went to Radio Shack and they only have Red and Black.



I'll bet you could find those white clips at Grainger's website..... I'm pretty sure thier address is: WWW.Grainger.Com


Edit: Well, I thought they would have carried something like this......but nope, high and dry,sorry man :drunk:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Check out Parma's web site, I know they sell them...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wizzard sells a packaged set that includes 3 copper gator clips with boots for about $4.00. Red, white, and black. Part # PA003. 

Copper is a better conductor than nickel or zinc and is easier to solder.


----------

